# 8-15-08 (At it Again)



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Went last night and managed to scrounge these up by 4:00 AM. No concentrations of fish, they were scattered all over.


























Something has a pretty hefty appetite for flounder(second one in a week missing a chunk)


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

You must have been fishing in Florida. Glad all of the long miles you have to drive are paying off.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Nice Fish Five Prongs, I put the bill in the mail yesterday for "scouting services":moon

By the way, you are the man!!:bowdown


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish for sure :bowdown


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice batch! That's onebig ass mullet.  

I'm heading out here in about 30 minutes...hoping the water has cleared a little.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (8/16/2008)*You must have been fishing in Florida. Glad all of the long miles you have to drive are paying off.


Yes, these were Florida fish. Decided to make a short run by my standards (92 miles) if you wanna call that short. 

Couldn't have done it without my trusty scout, Jonboat!!! :moon oke


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job! Wonder what is putting the perfect round holes in those guuys? If I were wading, I'd be on the lookout. They might be having that happen to them when they are babies and then they just grow up like that, never know! Happy eating!


----------



## BIG JOHN (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice mess of flatties!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice mess!!! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I woud think that it is Sharks biting holes in them like that. Sharks like to eat stingrays so you know they are looking on the bottom for something to eat.


----------

